# OT--Family Dinner Recipes



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2005)

I am looking for ideas of good things to cook formy family. Nothing expensive, definitely kid-friendly. Not so hard thatI mess it up. Hehe

Anyone have something for me?

Minda


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 7, 2005)

My sister got me hooked on Salibuy steaks is what she calls it.

You take hamburger and cook hamburgers up. Then you put it ina dish for baking and put two cans of beefy mushroom soup and a pack ofdry onion soup mix. Its pretty good. I like to makeit with mash pototoes cause you get gravy from thesoup. Not too expensive or hard to mess up.

Cristy


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2005)

how long do you bake it for and at what temp?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2005)

*Rice and Brown Gravy*

Hamburger (chuck really) about 1.5 pounds

some onion bits to taste

garlic salt (just a light coating as you brown the meat)

all that in a skillet and brown the meat, drain it well. Add a can of French's Brown (Beef) Gravy and simmer

Pour over white or brown rice



It's YUMMY and kids seem to love it! VERY inexpensive


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 7, 2005)

Beef stew is pretty good this time of year. Easy, and it smells sooo good in the crock pot all day simmering.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2005)

My crock pot broke  wahhhh! I would love to be making some soups and stews these days.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 7, 2005)

You can still do it stovetop. I make my soups on the stove, as I make way too much for my crock pot.

Although, I hear ya. It's just not the same as a crock pot......

I'm trying to think of kid friendly recipes but can't. Obviously nokids yet, but it's funny, earlier this evening I was thinking about howmy cooking would change once we had kids.  (We're going to starttrying soonish, this spring  )


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Feb 7, 2005)

sorry forgot that part. About 350 for a hour. The meat is already cooked so it dont take too long. 

Cristy


----------



## Spiced77 (Feb 7, 2005)

oooh our favorite around here is taco 'lasagna'(only called that because it's layers hehe..anyways! startwith a layer of taco seasoned beef on the bottom of a pan (however bigyou want..depends on how many you're cooking for) on top ofthat a layer of refried beans (we buy the stuff in the cans) a layer ofnacho cheese, then a layer of salsa!you can also put whateverelse you want on top.. we likechopped greenonions..serve warm with tortilla chips and sour cream ohhhh it's awesome.. i think it's best though the secondday


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2005)

I love my crockpot, but I use my NESCO ROASTER more! It's great to cook turkey, roast, etc. in


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 8, 2005)

all I can say is this: www.recipezaar.com

It is my all-time favorite recipe website! you can look up thousandsupon thousands of recipes according to ease, ingredient, ethnicity,diet, etc. People rate the recipes according to how it turns out andtastes.... It's awesome! 
I've gotten so many recipe ideas off of that website. I email recipesto myself all the time, and I swear my email account is full of justrecipes......


----------



## ariel (Feb 8, 2005)

our daughter looooves Shepherds Pie!!

And lastnight we made Shepherds PIe Parcels for something different.

Funny I see a post on food as our daughter made us home made pizza fortea tonight (she is 12 and in her first year of highschool and is doingcooking at school)

So guess who got to have a cook free night tonight????

Yup me!!!!!

And I get another on thursday night , that's our "take away food night"Thursday nights is late night shopping here and our salon stays openlate and it's much easier to have the night off from cooking that night.


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

Spag bol with a twist... easiest way is with thejar mix of tomato sauce, i.e. Dolmio, Ragu, etc. in with thequorn/mince, add a few shakes of Worchester Sauce and a dollop oftomato ketchup... it gives it a tangy, sweet taste and is really quickto make.Simmer for 20 mins whilst the spaghetti iscooking then serve with garlic baguette and parmesan cheese.You could add extra onion, mushrooms, etc if you like. 

I love making things, I'm making Dan steak with bearnaise sauce, roastpotatoes, carrots and rosemary and broccolli tonight fordinner. I'll be sticking to Linda McCartney foodthough! LOL I might try some of your recipes!

I make soup on the stove too... big pot, lots of water, stock cubes,leek, potato, lentils, shredded carrot with salt and pepper totaste. You can tell I like to make things simply! 

Ang xx


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

*Dorito Chicken Bake*

(This is a favorite over here!)

1 bag of Doritos, preferrably cheese flavored (but the salsa ones are nummy too)

Either 2 cans of canned chicken or about 3/4 pounds of boneless chicken chunks (cooked)

1 box of velveta cheese (The big box, but the Light Velveta tastes just the same =) )

2 jalepenos (optional)



Preheat oven to 350

Place the Doritos in a glass baking dish to cover the bottom. 

Place the chicken chunks over the doritos trying to evenly space chicken. 

Cut the velveta into chunks then place the chunks into a sauce pan tomelt. When the cheese is melted add the jalepenos if youchoose to use them. Pour the cheese evenly over the doritosand chicken.

Bake for about 15 minutes until the sides of the cheese are brown and bubbly.


Let me tell you... the second day it is even better!


----------



## Delphinum (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh the doritos just reminded me of a recipe my little brother likes... chicken breast with cheese and crisps(chips to you).

Cook the chicken in the oven, not sure the temperature or that, justhow you'd normally cook it. :? Put some cheese ontop then crumble some crisps on top of that, put them under a mediumgrill until the cheese melts a bit. He loves it! Ithink breadcrumbs could be used in place of the crisps.

Ang xx


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

Tuna Casserole in 30 min. Need 2 cans of tuna, one can of mushroom soup, chinese hard noodles.

Mix together 2 cans of tuna, can of mushroom soup, 1/2 cup of milk ,some salt and pepper, you can add diced union if you choose, mix in 1cup of hard chinese noodles in a casserole dish.Top with morehard noodles, bake for 30 - 40 min. Voila!~


Have a adult receipie 'stuffed mushrooms',(NO NOT THAT KIND!).......o.k. thats for another forum and another time:?


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 8, 2005)

*sandhills_rabbits wrote:*


> all I can say is this:http://www.recipezaar.com
> 
> It is my all-time favorite recipe website! you can look up thousandsupon thousands of recipes according to ease, ingredient, ethnicity,diet, etc. People rate the recipes according to how it turns out andtastes.... It's awesome!
> I've gotten so many recipe ideas off of that website. I email recipesto myself all the time, and I swear my email account is full of justrecipes......


I go so the same place, great receipes!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

*ariel wrote: *


> our daughter looooves Shepherds Pie!!
> 
> And lastnight we made Shepherds PIe Parcels for something different.



How do you make your shepherds pie? There are lots of ways to do it. Here's mine: 

1.5 lb ground chuck browned and well....mooshed to make it little chunks LOL

a tad of onion to taste

garlic salt to taste

a tad of pepper

a can of drained peas (can subsitute with mixed veggies, corn, whatever)placed in the bottom of a square baking dish.

top with meat

add some mild cheddar cheese shreadded

use either your homemade mashed potatos or instant and top the meat (ikinda raise the edges to make a center depth in the potatos just a tadbit)

Sprinkle more cheddar cheese in the potatos and bake @ 350° until heated throughout and cheese melts.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok, here's another one. I'm sorry Idon't have exact measurements most of the time. My familygenerally cooks by memory and just pinch of this and that sorta thing.

PIZZA CASAROLE:

Boil pasta of choice (I really like penne rigatone for this) drain and put in a casarole dish.

brown a pound of ground chuck with a bit oforegano and garlicpowder, fennel and other pizza spices are optional. I alwayssay season to your taste.

a bit of chopped onion (I use that frozen kind, it seems to work best) 

Drain the meat and add a can/jar of pizza sauce of your choice. I like Chef Boyarde I think it is lol.

add this to the pasta and mix in some mozzarella cheese.

Add anything you like at this point..... sausage is ok, pepperoni chopped up, mushrooms, etc. 

Top with more shreadded mozzarella cheese and bake @ 350° until cheese melts.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

Pizza burgers:

brown hamburger (I always go with what I need to feed the family..... 2pounds for about 4 adults is good), onion, garlic (kinda like therecipe for the casarole) and then add pizza sauce and any toppings youchoose like mushrooms, pepperoni, etc.

place hamburger buns (open faced) on a cookie sheet, top with hamburger mix on each bun.

Top with a slice of mozzarella cheese

bake @ 375° until cheese melts and buns are a bit crispy

(buns can be subsituted with open faced french bread, or hoagie buns which are really good too  )


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 8, 2005)

One of my personal favs...Mom's Recipe

Meat and potato casserole

groundbeef

5 med. potatoes peeled and sliced

1can cream of mushroom soup

1 cup milk

velveta cheese sliced.

Brown the ground beef. Layer meat, potatoes, and cheese in a casseroledish. Mix milk and cream of mushroom soup then pour over the top of thecasserole. Top with another layer of cheese. Bake at 350 for 1 /12hours.

Lanna


----------



## ariel (Feb 8, 2005)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> How do you make your shepherds pie? There are lots of ways to do it.




My family prefer their vegies on the side, so I get some mince brown itup in the pan and add mixed herbs whilst that is browning, a fewsplashes of woisterchire (sp) sauce, mix up some gravy and add to themince and let it sit.

Boil my potatoes and mash with a little milk and butter.

Oven preheated to about 220 C.

Lighty grease a baking tray (pyrex dish) place in puff pastry ( I just buy the frozen stuff)

Prick holes in bottom and sides of pastry, pop mince in and mash tattie over the top

scratch lines in top of potato with a fork and bake in oven for about30 mins. When cooked the mince and gravy is nice and thick and yummie.

Vegies we have with it go on the side so if they don't feel like them they can shove 'em aside LOL

When we made pasrcels I did the mince the same and potato but wrappedthem up in strips of pastry and rolled them up (they sort of lookedlike a sausage roll but with the ends pinched together.


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 8, 2005)

bunsforlife wrote:


> *Dorito Chicken Bake*
> 
> (This is a favorite over here!)
> 
> ...




yummmmmmmmmmmmmmy!!!! This sounds heavenly!! Maybe i shouldnt bereading this thread, because waaaaaaay too many of the recipes soundsso delicious that I want to make them and try them all!


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Feb 8, 2005)

lanna21974 wrote:


> One of my personal favs...Mom's Recipe
> 
> Meat and potato casserole
> 
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! This sounds scrumptious! just like good '0l comfortfood for a cold day! (** makes a mental note to jot down theingredients so i can buy them next time i go to the grocery **)


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 8, 2005)

I know what you mean Sandhills - these recipessound great an I am getting very hungry thinking about them. It'sthefirst day of lent tomorrow so I will be living of rabbitfood (not literatly ) for 40 days. Oh how will I last 

Vickie


----------



## Lissa (Feb 8, 2005)

Hm...lemme think:

Tuna Helper: Just add can of tuna with two cups water and twotablespoons butter. Bring to a boil and simmer for 12minutes.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

You guys are great! I can't wait to use some ofthese recipes (even the Tuna Helper one...you just WATCH me! hehe)!Don't stop! Don't stop! The more you share, the better I will cook .I may even snag some pictures (with permission), snag some of Pam's bunclip art, and put some lil recipe booklets together . Simple butgood, family-friendly recipes.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2005)

This should be a sticky so we can refer back to it LOL! I love new recipes for my family and I am going to try some too 

I'll add another one later tonight. My kids have Rx at thepharmacy (chemist for you aussies and brits) and I gotta run out andget them. 

TWO children home with Strep..... :?


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmm I think I am gunna make this next week...



Lazy Man's (or woman's) Chicken Pot Pie

1lb boneless chicken breasts(or tenderloin thingies, I always have a bag of them in the freezer)

Frozen mixed veggies (corn, peas, carrots are what I use)

2-3 cans of chicken gravy

1 large baking potato 

1 package of ready to make biscuits

Preheat the oven to 350

Brown some chicken chunks in oil until they are cooked, around 1 pound of chicken works.

In a casserole dish put the chicken, veggies and dice up the potato toadd. Pour in the gravy. Depending on your taste youcan add more or less gravy. 

Sprinkle some pepper and a little salt and mix up the gravy, chicken and veggies. 

Place the biscuits on top of the dish and place in the oven for about20 minutes until t he biscuits are brown and crusty. Andvoila! Chicken pot pie without the hassle and mess of piecrusts =)


----------

